# Dylan Dog



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

ciao ragazzi, volevo sapere se tra di voi c'è qualche lettore di questo fumetto che negli anni 90 in particolare ha davvero dato spettacolo e dominato la scena.
volevo solo sapere le vostre opinioni, i vostri numeri preferiti e capire se qualcuno sta leggendo il nuovo filone, diciamo dalla pensione di block in poi, perchè io l'ho letto poco e sinceramente non mi ispira gran che.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ciao ragazzi, volevo sapere se tra di voi c'è qualche lettore di questo fumetto che negli anni 90 in particolare ha davvero dato spettacolo e dominato la scena.
> volevo solo sapere le vostre opinioni, i vostri numeri preferiti e capire se qualcuno sta leggendo il nuovo filone, diciamo dalla pensione di block in poi, perchè io l'ho letto poco e sinceramente non mi ispira gran che.



cavolo, il mio primo e praticamente unico fumetto. ricordo che ne compravo tre al mese (quello in uscita, la seconda e la terza ristampa) e cercavo di recuperare i primi 30 numeri sui mercatini. I miei favoriti sono Golconda e Memorie dall' Invisibile, Inferno, I Conigli Rosa Uccidono e poi altri che non ricordo. Ho smesso di comprarli intorno al numero 130/140 quindi non saprei come si è evolto il tutto. Ricordo però che i numeri migliori erano tra il 20/30 e il 80, poi non mi aveva più appassionato (forse perchè ero cresciuto).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ciao ragazzi, volevo sapere se tra di voi c'è qualche lettore di questo fumetto che negli anni 90 in particolare ha davvero dato spettacolo e dominato la scena.
> volevo solo sapere le vostre opinioni, i vostri numeri preferiti e capire se qualcuno sta leggendo il nuovo filone, diciamo dalla pensione di block in poi, perchè io l'ho letto poco e sinceramente non mi ispira gran che.



Io ho tutti i numeri dal numero 1 al 175, ma quelli fino al 100 sono impareggiabili. Albi come “Storia di nessuno”, “Morgana”, “Partita con la morte”, “Johnny Freak”, “il lungo addio”, “Golconda”, “Accadde domani”, “Vivono tra noi” e molti altri, oltre al grandissimo albo numero 1 dell’86, “l’alba dei morti viventi”, sono tutti capolavori. 

Ma in generale dal numero 1 al 100 era davvero un fumetto di altissima qualità. Poi gradualmente è andato sempre più peggiorando. Ormai ne leggerò 1 o 2 nuovi all’anno, e fanno sempre schifo.



Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> cavolo, il mio primo e praticamente unico fumetto. ricordo che ne compravo tre al mese (quello in uscita, la seconda e la terza ristampa) e cercavo di recuperare i primi 30 numeri sui mercatini. I miei favoriti sono Golconda e Memorie dall' Invisibile, Inferno, I Conigli Rosa Uccidono e poi altri che non ricordo. Ho smesso di comprarli intorno al numero 130/140 quindi non saprei come si è evolto il tutto. Ricordo però che i numeri migliori erano tra il 20/30 e il 80, poi non mi aveva più appassionato (forse perchè ero cresciuto).



Non penso che c’entri l’essere cresciuto, Dylan Dog nei primi 100 numeri era un fumetto molto adulto. 

Comunque si, anche “i conigli rosa uccidono” e “memorie dall’invisibile” sono dei grandissimi albi.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ciao ragazzi, volevo sapere se tra di voi c'è qualche lettore di questo fumetto che negli anni 90 in particolare ha davvero dato spettacolo e dominato la scena.
> volevo solo sapere le vostre opinioni, i vostri numeri preferiti e capire se qualcuno sta leggendo il nuovo filone, diciamo dalla pensione di block in poi, perchè io l'ho letto poco e sinceramente non mi ispira gran che.



non è un gran fumetto è IL fumetto..il mio preferito senza dubbio..poi smisi di leggerlo (o meglio di comprarlo) ma lo amerò per sempre

Giuda Ballerino!!


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ciao ragazzi, volevo sapere se tra di voi c'è qualche lettore di questo fumetto che negli anni 90 in particolare ha davvero dato spettacolo e dominato la scena.
> volevo solo sapere le vostre opinioni, i vostri numeri preferiti e capire se qualcuno sta leggendo il nuovo filone, diciamo dalla pensione di block in poi, perchè io l'ho letto poco e sinceramente non mi ispira gran che.



L'ho letto per anni.
I titoli più belli sono quelli che ha citato l'amico [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] (old boy) a cui aggiungerei il mistero del tamigi, memorie dall'invisibile, cagliostro.
Uno dei migliori fumetti mai pensato.
Ho sempre letto fumetti, ho iniziato a 6 anni con topolino.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Novembre 2020)

tra l'altro mi hai fatto venire voglia di rileggerli...e forse anche di comprarne di nuovi..acci tuoi...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non è un gran fumetto è IL fumetto..il mio preferito senza dubbio..poi smisi di leggerlo (o meglio di comprarlo) ma lo amerò per sempre
> 
> Giuda Ballerino!!



“Lei mi chiederà: "Continuerai ad amarmi anche quando saremo sposati ?" E io: "Ma certo! Ho sempre avuto un debole per le donne sposate!" (Groucho).

Groucho era il top, tanto che nel 2005 presi un bulldog inglese e lo chiamai proprio... Groucho.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'ho letto per anni.
> I titoli più belli sono quelli che ha citato l'amico [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] (old boy) a cui aggiungerei il mistero del tamigi, memorie dall'invisibile, cagliostro.
> Uno dei migliori fumetti mai pensato.
> Ho sempre letto fumetti, ho iniziato a 6 anni con topolino.



Anche il Mistero del Tamigi, diamine.

“London Bridge is falling down, falling down, falling down... London bridge is falling down... my fair lady!”.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> “Lei mi chiederà: "Continuerai ad amarmi anche quando saremo sposati ?" E io: "Ma certo ! Ho sempre avuto un debole per le donne sposate !" (Groucho).
> 
> Groucho era il top, tanto che nel 2005 presi un bulldog inglese e lo chiamai proprio... Groucho.



beh Groucho è another level...c'erano anche degli "albetti" proprio incentrati su groucho...ovviamenti li comprai...erano assurdi ma spettacolari


----------



## Freddy Manson (8 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ciao ragazzi, volevo sapere se tra di voi c'è qualche lettore di questo fumetto che negli anni 90 in particolare ha davvero dato spettacolo e dominato la scena.
> volevo solo sapere le vostre opinioni, i vostri numeri preferiti e capire se qualcuno sta leggendo il nuovo filone, diciamo dalla pensione di block in poi, perchè io l'ho letto poco e sinceramente non mi ispira gran che.



Spettacolo. Quando ero bambino, metà anni '90 circa ne avevo parecchi ma purtroppo li persi a seguito del terremoto del 2009. Ogni tanto mi viene in mente di ricomprarli ma poi, tra un cavolo e l'altro, mi passa sempre di mente.

Dei numeri che ricordo mi piaceva molto la storia di Johnny Freak, ed il numero 113 "La metà oscura"; di quest'ultimo la storia era tipo che un ragazzino prendeva un rasoio ed uccideva il fratello ed i genitori...


----------



## Beppe85 (8 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ciao ragazzi, volevo sapere se tra di voi c'è qualche lettore di questo fumetto che negli anni 90 in particolare ha davvero dato spettacolo e dominato la scena.
> volevo solo sapere le vostre opinioni, i vostri numeri preferiti e capire se qualcuno sta leggendo il nuovo filone, diciamo dalla pensione di block in poi, perchè io l'ho letto poco e sinceramente non mi ispira gran che.



Fumetto stupendo. Ai titoli già detti aggiungerei "ti ho visto morire" e "la maschera della morte rossa" (riadattamento stupendo della vecchia storia scritta da edgar allan poe. Per rispondere alla tua domanda senza troppo spoiler... dal n. 388 in avanti hanno iniziato con "arriva la meteora"... 12 numeri (1 anno in pratica) che hanno preparato al "nuovo dylan". Dal 400 in avanti in pratica si entra in un universo parallelo dove moltissime cose non sono come ci ricordavamo (groucho, Bloch ecc.).
Li ho comprati e letti ma... forse meglio fermarsi al 387.


----------



## JoKeR (8 Novembre 2020)

Li ho tutti dal numero 1 ad oggi.. più tanti altri albi.. lo seguo quasi da sempre, ricordo ancora a 9 anni quando lessi docktor terror (82), fantasmi (85) ed anche dopo mezzanotte (26 in ristampa)..
Il mio grande papà me li comprava per intrattenermi in treno mentre scendevamo in Sicilia, ne ignorava però il contenuto..

I numeri cui sono più legato però rimangono il lungo addio (84) e ghost hotel (146).

Ora lo leggo mentre sono al cesso, perché obiettivamente fa ******, non bisogna argomentare molto sul nuovo ciclo di recchioni.
Il personaggio ha già dato tutto, continuo solo per collezionismo..


----------



## Beppe85 (8 Novembre 2020)

Tra i "nuovi" ho apprezzato "la terza faccia della medaglia" e "sciarada".


----------



## Beppe85 (8 Novembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Li ho tutti dal numero 1 ad oggi.. più tanti altri albi.. lo seguo quasi da sempre, ricordo ancora a 9 anni quando lessi docktor terror (82), fantasmi (85) ed anche dopo mezzanotte (26 in ristampa)..
> Il mio grande papà me li comprava per intrattenermi in treno mentre scendevamo in Sicilia, ne ignorava però il contenuto..
> 
> I numeri cui sono più legato però rimangono il lungo addio (84) e ghost hotel (146).
> ...



Bravissimo, nn ricordavo "il lungo addio"... è stupendo, tra l'altro si legge in 10 minuti. Concordo sul nuovo ciclo... mi vien da piangere. Però ho letto che per i vecchi lettori abituati al personaggio e che non vogliono cambiare... han fatto uscire un nuovo fumetto "Dylan old boy" per caso lo hai mai letto?


----------



## __king george__ (8 Novembre 2020)

azz ma cosi scarsi sono i nuovi? a leggere il tenore dei commenti..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Li ho tutti dal numero 1 ad oggi.. più tanti altri albi.. lo seguo quasi da sempre, ricordo ancora a 9 anni quando lessi docktor terror (82), fantasmi (85) ed anche dopo mezzanotte (26 in ristampa)..
> Il mio grande papà me li comprava per intrattenermi in treno mentre scendevamo in Sicilia, ne ignorava però il contenuto..
> 
> I numeri cui sono più legato però rimangono il lungo addio (84) e ghost hotel (146).
> ...



Doktor Terror un altro capolavoro, senza dubbio. Un altro capolavoro che non ho citato è “oltre la morte”.



Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Fumetto stupendo. Ai titoli già detti aggiungerei "ti ho visto morire" e "la maschera della morte rossa" (riadattamento stupendo della vecchia storia scritta da edgar allan poe. Per rispondere alla tua domanda senza troppo spoiler... dal n. 388 in avanti hanno iniziato con "arriva la meteora"... 12 numeri (1 anno in pratica) che hanno preparato al "nuovo dylan". Dal 400 in avanti in pratica si entra in un universo parallelo dove moltissime cose non sono come ci ricordavamo (groucho, Bloch ecc.).
> Li ho comprati e letti ma... forse meglio fermarsi al 387.



Secondo me il numero 100 rappresenta la fine ideale, ripeto secondo me.

Non a caso è la quadratura del cerchio, la storia che dovrebbe dare inizio ad una nuova vita di Dylan senza gli incubi del passato. 

Diciamo che volendo si può considerarlo o la fine di Dylan Dog o un albo che parla di una realtà alternativa, perché il Dylan che avesse vissuto quanto c’è stato nell’albo numero 100 non avrebbe proseguito a fare l’indagatore dell’incubo.

Quindi secondo me li il lettore ha una scelta: considerare quell’albo appunto come descrivente un universo parallelo, dove ciò che accade non riguarda il “nostro” Dylan, oppure considerarlo come la fine di tutto.


----------



## Freddy Manson (8 Novembre 2020)

Vedendo la lista dei numeri e le relative copertine qualcos'altro mi sta tornando in mente... Incubo di una notte di mezza estate	e Feste di sangue per esempio


----------



## JoKeR (8 Novembre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Bravissimo, nn ricordavo "il lungo addio"... è stupendo, tra l'altro si legge in 10 minuti. Concordo sul nuovo ciclo... mi vien da piangere. Però ho letto che per i vecchi lettori abituati al personaggio e che non vogliono cambiare... han fatto uscire un nuovo fumetto "Dylan old boy" per caso lo hai mai letto?



Purtroppo ho comprato anche quello sperando in un miracolo..
I primi due numeri non me li ricordo da quanto fanno pena, il terzo uscito con la tradizionale storia di Halloween è leggermente meglio, con una storia celtica e un giallo sul tema del doppio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Fumetto stupendo. Ai titoli già detti aggiungerei "ti ho visto morire" e "la maschera della morte rossa" (riadattamento stupendo della vecchia storia scritta da edgar allan poe. Per rispondere alla tua domanda senza troppo spoiler... dal n. 388 in avanti hanno iniziato con "arriva la meteora"... 12 numeri (1 anno in pratica) che hanno preparato al "nuovo dylan". Dal 400 in avanti in pratica si entra in un universo parallelo dove moltissime cose non sono come ci ricordavamo (groucho, Bloch ecc.).
> Li ho comprati e letti ma... forse meglio fermarsi al 387.



io li ho tutti, dall'1 fino a quello di questo mese circa non ricordo (tutti originali), ma li ho letti diciamo tutti fino al 150. poi sparsi...

quelli fino al 100 riletti anche 5-6 volte. alcuni sono veri capolavori secondo me.

adesso su 2 piedi andavo matto per
La iena (42),
il signore del silenzio (39 forse il mio preferito),
Goblin (45)
partita con la morte (66),
titanic mi era piaciuto molto (90),
il buoìio (33 un altro dei top assoluti)

poi una marea di bellissimi tipo golconda, inferni, il mistero del tamigi, i conigli rosa uccidono, ti ho visto morire, accadde domani...

anche gli speciali erano bellissimi. 7 anime dannate un capolavoro, il rifacimento di 10 piccoli indiani.


----------



## Lambro (8 Novembre 2020)

Riletta non so quante volte tutta la mia collection ,dall'86 fino forse al 92 boh non ricordo, so che ne ho un pacco tutti impilati in un mobile e ogni tanto me li vado a rileggere.
Un fumetto straordinario.
Sono andato a vedere l'ultimo numero che ho, mi pare il 104.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Li ho tutti dal numero 1 ad oggi.. più tanti altri albi.. lo seguo quasi da sempre, ricordo ancora a 9 anni quando lessi docktor terror (82), fantasmi (85) ed anche dopo mezzanotte (26 in ristampa)..
> Il mio grande papà me li comprava per intrattenermi in treno mentre scendevamo in Sicilia, ne ignorava però il contenuto..
> 
> I numeri cui sono più legato però rimangono il lungo addio (84) e ghost hotel (146).
> ...



stessa mia impressione... i cambiamenti poi senza block, con la tipa araba in polizia, la deriva un po' politica non mi sono piaciuti... ma manca proprio quel fondo di umano che aveva, quel colpo di scena che ti faceva rivalutare i personaggi a pagina 98, dove eri convinto di aver giudicato tutto ma dove capivi che giudicare a priori è sempre difficilissimo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io li ho tutti, dall'1 fino a quello di questo mese circa non ricordo (tutti originali), ma li ho letti diciamo tutti fino al 150. poi sparsi...
> 
> quelli fino al 100 riletti anche 5-6 volte. alcuni sono veri capolavori secondo me.
> 
> ...



Fantastico “il buio”, ricordo ancora a memoria la filastrocca di Mana Cerace: “Sguardo cieco e riso torvo, l’han sepolto e non è morto...Uno, due, tre e quattro, ha gli artigli come un gatto... Tre e quattro e cinque e sei, fossi in te io scapperei...Sei e sette e otto e nove, vorrei tanto essere altrove...Ma se il buio ancora dura possiam solo aver paura, perché soltanto può la luce ammazzar Mana Cerace”.

Albo basato spudoratamente sulla saga di Nightmare di Wes Craven, fantastico.


----------



## JoKeR (8 Novembre 2020)

C’era tutto nei primi (stando larghi) 200 numeri..
Poi hanno voluto strafare, come sempre avviene (non solo nei fumetti ma anche nelle serie tv ad esempio)..
Un proliferare di albi: color fest, maxi Dylan dog etc.. tutto a discapito della qualità.
E soprattutto un proliferare di autori e disegnatori.
Ok che DYD aveva episodi singoli ma si è creata troppa discontinuità..
La magia dei primi 15 anni si è persa e le svolte politically correct sono patetiche..

Ah, ci siamo scordati il 121 (finché morte non ci separi)...


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Fantastico “il buio”, ricordo ancora a memoria la filastrocca di Mana Cerace: “Sguardo cieco e riso torvo, l’han sepolto e non è morto...Uno, due, tre e quattro, ha gli artigli come un gatto... Tre e quattro e cinque e sei, fossi in te io scapperei...Sei e sette e otto e nove, vorrei tanto essere altrove...Ma se il buio ancora dura possiam solo aver paura, perché soltanto può la luce ammazzar Mana Cerace”.
> 
> Albo basato spudoratamente sulla saga di Nightmare di Wes Craven, fantastico.



ciao che memoria, mi è tornata in mente anche a me. io non dimentico quando tira la ciabatta contro l'interruttore per accendere la luce e salvarsi da mana cerace ahahahaha.

si parecchi albi sono il rifacimento di soggetti e storie famose, tutte rivisitate comunque alla grande.

a me piacevano moltissimo le filastrocche della Morte "la morte che viene con passo lieve, e non lascia tracce nemmeno sulla neve".


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> C’era tutto nei primi (stando larghi) 200 numeri..
> Poi hanno voluto strafare, come sempre avviene (non solo nei fumetti ma anche nelle serie tv ad esempio)..
> Un proliferare di albi: color fest, maxi Dylan dog etc.. tutto a discapito della qualità.
> E soprattutto un proliferare di autori e disegnatori.
> ...



eh si....

be sono ancora estasiato dalle copertine di claudio villa... orrore nero è indimenticabile.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Novembre 2020)

Dio, leggendovi mi stanno tornando alla mente tanti ricordi.
L'uomo che visse due volte.
Ritorno al crepuscolo.
Poi ricordo una storia su frequenze radio mortali ma non ricordo il titolo...

Un vero capolavoro del genere.
Se qualcuno riuscisse a trasportare il tutto in una serie verrebbe fuori una roba assurda.

Ricordo ancora quando uscì Dellamorte Dellamore ma fu una delusione totale.

Per gli stessi motivi non ho mai capito perchè 'io uccido' di Faletti non abbia mai ispirato un vero film.
Capolavoro di libro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ciao che memoria, mi è tornata in mente anche a me. io non dimentico quando tira la ciabatta contro l'interruttore per accendere la luce e salvarsi da mana cerace ahahahaha.
> 
> si parecchi albi sono il rifacimento di soggetti e storie famose, tutte rivisitate comunque alla grande.
> 
> a me piacevano moltissimo le filastrocche della Morte "la morte che viene con passo lieve, e non lascia tracce nemmeno sulla neve".



“La Morte,la Morte, La Morte improvvisa, la Morte dubbiosa, la Morte decisa... la more che viene con passo lieve a non lascia tracce,neanche sulla neve... La Morte, ah la Morte che viene per tutti, che anche d'inverno coglie i suoi frutti... La vita, ah la vita che breve dolore, con l'illusione che sia eterno l'amore... La Morte raccoglie un'anima ancora, la prende per mano e di lei tutto ignora... se fosse alta o nana,o madre di qualcuno... che in morte sarà,come tutti,nessuno. Per quanto tu viva.... per quanto tu faccia... t'accoglierà la Morte tra le sue braccia... T'abbraccerà la morte,come madre pietosa... nella tua oscurità splenderà luminosa. E insieme alla Morte vola via un sorriso, che ricorderai sempre,rivedendo il suo viso... nel sogno d'amore che continuerai a sognare, e nemmeno la Morte ti potrà mai svegliare...”

Lì ci stavamo avvicinando alla fine del ciclo d’oro di Dylan.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dio, leggendovi mi stanno tornando alla mente tanti ricordi.
> L'uomo che visse due volte.
> Ritorno al crepuscolo.
> Poi ricordo una storia su frequenze radio mortali ma non ricordo il titolo...
> ...



Caspita, sia “la zona del Crepuscolo” che “ritorno al Crepuscolo” in effetti sono due pietre miliari, anche considerando la media altissima dei primi 100 numeri quei due albi meritano un posto tra i più belli.

Fare una serie tv di alto livello su Dylan sarebbe fantastico sul serio, verrebbe fuori una delle serie tv più belle di sempre.


----------



## numero 3 (8 Novembre 2020)

Più che altro riusci la Bonelli in quegli anni a occupare una nicchia di lettori 15enni che non apprezzavano vecchi totem come Tex Diabolik Zagor i cui argomenti erano ormai vetusti.
Infatti poco prima ( Nik Raider) e poco dopo ( Nathan Never) creò albi a tema poliziesco e fantascientifico. Ci provarono anche con una serie Fantasy ( di cui non ricordo il nome), comunque senza divagare fu un fenomeno di massa a cui poi come già scritto da un altro utente esagerarono nelle uscite con albi a colori special e con miniserie TV e film.


----------



## Beppe85 (8 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Doktor Terror un altro capolavoro, senza dubbio. Un altro capolavoro che non ho citato è “oltre la morte”.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diciamo che già il 100 io l'ho trovato la tipica trashata (anche se nn era ancora in voga il trash in quegli anni). Storia carina ma interpretabile in mille modi, albo interamente a colori, Morgana in veste di madre amorevole... boh...
Io oramai li valuto come singoli piu che parte di una collezione.
Tra i primi 100 moltissimi se non tutti eran stupendi, dal 100 al 200... molto peggio ma con qualche gran ritorno di fiamma... dal 300 in avanti... è quasi sempre agonia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> “La Morte,la Morte, La Morte improvvisa, la Morte dubbiosa, la Morte decisa... la more che viene con passo lieve a non lascia tracce,neanche sulla neve... La Morte, ah la Morte che viene per tutti, che anche d'inverno coglie i suoi frutti... La vita, ah la vita che breve dolore, con l'illusione che sia eterno l'amore... La Morte raccoglie un'anima ancora, la prende per mano e di lei tutto ignora... se fosse alta o nana,o madre di qualcuno... che in morte sarà,come tutti,nessuno. Per quanto tu viva.... per quanto tu faccia... t'accoglierà la Morte tra le sue braccia... T'abbraccerà la morte,come madre pietosa... nella tua oscurità splenderà luminosa. E insieme alla Morte vola via un sorriso, che ricorderai sempre,rivedendo il suo viso... nel sogno d'amore che continuerai a sognare, e nemmeno la Morte ti potrà mai svegliare...”
> 
> Lì ci stavamo avvicinando alla fine del ciclo d’oro di Dylan.
> 
> ...



ricordo un finale che mi ha segnato, ma credo sia tra i numeri 100-200...

c'erano 2 che guardando il cielo dicevano che ci sono circa 200 miliardidi stelle, che è anche il numero delle persone che dall'inizio dei tempi si ritiene siano morte. ma non mi ricordo che albo era.


----------



## Beppe85 (8 Novembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Purtroppo ho comprato anche quello sperando in un miracolo..
> I primi due numeri non me li ricordo da quanto fanno pena, il terzo uscito con la tradizionale storia di Halloween è leggermente meglio, con una storia celtica e un giallo sul tema del doppio.



Temevo mi rispondessi così... è un vero peccato. Sono stra convinto che in mano a gente capace dylan tornerebbe alla grandezza di un tempo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che già il 100 io l'ho trovato la tipica trashata (anche se nn era ancora in voga il trash in quegli anni). Storia carina ma interpretabile in mille modi, albo interamente a colori, Morgana in veste di madre amorevole... boh...
> Io oramai li valuto come singoli piu che parte di una collezione.
> Tra i primi 100 moltissimi se non tutti eran stupendi, dal 100 al 200... molto peggio ma con qualche gran ritorno di fiamma... dal 300 in avanti... è quasi sempre agonia.



Il 100 non è piaciuto granché nemmeno a me, ma se non altro dava una chiusura, anche perché i primi 100 albi erano in continuity, più o meno.

Io dal 100 al 200 lì ho quasi tutti meno gli ultimi 25, ma sinceramente già quello non era più il vero Dylan, tranne alcuni rari casi, come hai notato anche tu. Dal 200 in poi li ho letti occasionalmente, quando capitava, io sono stato un collezionista fin dall’86, sono stato uno di quelli che li ha collezionati fin da quando uscirono le primissime volte, ma la china discendente di un fumetto così bello era una roba brutta da guardare.


----------



## JoKeR (8 Novembre 2020)

Ci hanno provato affidando tutto a Recchioni. 
Disastro.
Io avrei affidato il rebuilding alla regia di Paola Barbato, dicendole però di non strafare e di ridisegnare i contorni del personaggio in maniera realistica e non onirica.


----------



## Freddy Manson (9 Novembre 2020)

Qualcuno ricorda quale fosse il numero in cui veniva tipo riproposta la scena di ET, quella con il ragazzino che va sulla bici e si vede la Luna gigante sullo sfondo?


----------



## kYMERA (9 Novembre 2020)

Scusatemi, ma in questa sezione si può fare anche "mercatino"? Perchè io ho una sorta di collezione di dylan dog originali che vorrei dare via per motivi di spazio. Non so quale è il posto giusto


----------



## Igniorante (9 Novembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> C’era tutto nei primi (stando larghi) 200 numeri..
> Poi hanno voluto strafare, come sempre avviene (non solo nei fumetti ma anche nelle serie tv ad esempio)..
> Un proliferare di albi: color fest, maxi Dylan dog etc.. tutto a discapito della qualità.
> E soprattutto un proliferare di autori e disegnatori.
> ...



Finché morte non vi separi, il più bello secondo me. 
Storia straziante ed anche una delle poche non ispirate (o peggio scopiazzate) da qualche libro o film.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Novembre 2020)

Oddio Dylan Dog 
Ricordo un volume in particolare che lessi da ragazzino e che non mi fece dormire per parecchie notti.
La storia non la ricordo bene, ma ricordo benissimo che l'antagonista era una specie di armadio umano che uccideva in maniera cruentissima tutti quelli che gli capitavano a tiro e aveva una sorta di pistola con cui faceva letteralmente esplodere la testa o altre parti del corpo a chiunque veniva colpito.
Alla fine si scoprì che era una specie di robot alla terminator che poi venne distrutto.
I dettagli mi sfuggono ma quel volume e quell'assassino pazzesco mi rimarranno per sempre impressi nella memoria


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Novembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Oddio Dylan Dog
> Ricordo un volume in particolare che lessi da ragazzino e che non mi fece dormire per parecchie notti.
> La storia non la ricordo bene, ma ricordo benissimo che l'antagonista era una specie di armadio umano che uccideva in maniera cruentissima tutti quelli che gli capitavano a tiro e aveva una sorta di pistola con cui faceva letteralmente esplodere la testa o altre parti del corpo a chiunque veniva colpito.
> Alla fine si scoprì che era una specie di robot alla terminator che poi venne distrutto.
> I dettagli mi sfuggono ma quel volume e quell'assassino pazzesco mi rimarranno per sempre impressi nella memoria



così a sboccio potrebbe essere "killer!", il 12?


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Novembre 2020)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ricorda quale fosse il numero in cui veniva tipo riproposta la scena di ET, quella con il ragazzino che va sulla bici e si vede la Luna gigante sullo sfondo?



non mi viene.... forse in golconda... ma è l'occhio ad andare in bici?


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ciao ragazzi, volevo sapere se tra di voi c'è qualche lettore di questo fumetto che negli anni 90 in particolare ha davvero dato spettacolo e dominato la scena.
> volevo solo sapere le vostre opinioni, i vostri numeri preferiti e capire se qualcuno sta leggendo il nuovo filone, diciamo dalla pensione di block in poi, perchè io l'ho letto poco e sinceramente non mi ispira gran che.



Stupendo..iniziai a leggerlo alle medie e continuai per tutte le superiori..nel tempo poi mi sono allontanto, come detto fino al 200 era tutto perfetto, poi il livello è molto sceso ma anche la mia voglia di leggere forse, in fondo alla lunga ogni cosa "stanca"..
Albi preferiti? Tantissimi..
Dopo mezzanotte
Gli Uccisori
Il Mistero del Tamigi
Il Male
Frankestein!
Partita con la morte
Il lungo addio
L'ultimo uomo sulla terra
La donna che uccide il passato
La strada verso il nulla


----------



## Freddy Manson (9 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non mi viene.... forse in golconda... ma è l'occhio ad andare in bici?



Era un ragazzino che andava in bici, saltava da un dirupo - ed in quel momento quindi si vedeva la scena della Luna come ET - ma cadeva e moriva con il collo spezzato... non ricordo il contesto ed altro purtroppo


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Novembre 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Finché morte non vi separi, il più bello secondo me.
> Storia straziante ed anche una delle poche non ispirate (o peggio scopiazzate) da qualche libro o film.



Non parlerei assolutamente di scopiazzature..che poi parliamo di un fumetto pieno di citazioni sempre riportate..un'altra delle cose che lo ha decisamente elevato rispetto ad altre opere


----------



## Igniorante (9 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non parlerei assolutamente di scopiazzature..che poi parliamo di un fumetto pieno di citazioni sempre riportate..un'altra delle cose che lo ha decisamente elevato rispetto ad altre opere



mmmh sì, forse per quanto riguarda la serie principale hai ragione, anche se ci sono un bel po' di numeri dove la citazione sfocia nella mancanza di originalità ma è giusto dire che è un problema che parte solo dopo i primi dieci anni circa di pubblicazione.
Gli speciali e le edizioni Maxi, invece, le ho sempre trovate abbastanza scadenti...alcuni albi Giganti mi sono invece piaciuti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Novembre 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> mmmh sì, forse per quanto riguarda la serie principale hai ragione, anche se ci sono un bel po' di numeri dove la citazione sfocia nella mancanza di originalità ma è giusto dire che è un problema che parte solo dopo i primi dieci anni circa di pubblicazione.
> Gli speciali e le edizioni Maxi, invece, le ho sempre trovate abbastanza scadenti...alcuni albi Giganti mi sono invece piaciuti.



Si si io parlo di serie principale..poi certo ci sono albi dove la citazione è abusata, prendiamo horror paradise per dire..oppure ai confini del tempo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> così a sboccio potrebbe essere "killer!", il 12?



Credo di si, sono passati più di vent’anni, la mia memoria fa brutti scherzi. Ma tra tutti i fumetti di Dylan Dog, quello è il volume che mi è rimasto più impresso per qualche ragione.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Novembre 2020)

Dylan Dog è durato una decina d'anni, ad essere generosi possiamo arrivare a 15. Dopo, finito il materiale di qualità da scopiazzare, hanno iniziato a copiare opere letterarie e cinematografiche di serie B e C e la qualità ne ha risentito, diventando, salvo qualche storia appena decente qua e là, una roba appena appena sopportabile. 

Ma poi il colpo di grazia gliel'ha dato la gestione politicamente corretta e mondialista del mai abbastanza biasimato Recchioni che ha trasformato un fumetto comunque sopportabile, sebbene non di qualità elevata, in una saga trash involontariamente comica. Fosse stato ancora vivo Bonelli uno come Recchioni dopo le prime storie lo avrebbe scaraventato dalla finestra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dylan Dog è durato una decina d'anni, ad essere generosi possiamo arrivare a 15. Dopo, finito il materiale di qualità da scopiazzare, hanno iniziato a copiare opere letterarie e cinematografiche di serie B e C e la qualità ne ha risentito, diventando, salvo qualche storia appena decente qua e là, una roba appena appena sopportabile.
> 
> Ma poi il colpo di grazia gliel'ha dato la gestione politicamente corretta e mondialista del mai abbastanza biasimato Recchioni che ha trasformato *un fumetto comunque sopportabile, sebbene non di qualità elevata*, in una saga trash involontariamente comica. Fosse stato ancora vivo Bonelli uno come Recchioni dopo le prime storie lo avrebbe scaraventato dalla finestra.



ammazza che livelli culturali che abbiamo qua! sembra la recensione di un film da parte di un esperto.
può anche non piacere è per l'amor del cielo, ma perchè ne hai letti a centinaia se o giudichi così?


----------



## mandraghe (9 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ammazza che livelli culturali che abbiamo qua! sembra la recensione di un film da parte di un esperto.
> può anche non piacere è per l'amor del cielo, ma perchè ne hai letti a centinaia se o giudichi così?




Evidentemente abbiamo un'idea diversa di qualità. C'è chi crede che scopiazzare qua e là sia culturalmente elevato e chi invece cerca qualcosa di diverso.

Per dire, tra il Dylan Dog attuale ed i Peanuts di Schulz c'è la stessa distanza che c'è tra un ammasso di sterco e un dolce sopraffino.


----------



## Julian4674 (12 Novembre 2020)

ho iniziato a leggerlo nel 90 in terza liceo, un mio compagno me ne prestò uno e fu subito amore. sono andato avanti fino quasi al numero 150 poi ho smesso. da qualche mese ho ripreso a leggerli dal più o meno dove avevo lasciato, sono arrivato al 222, li leggo prima di andare a dormire. Fin'ora non sono male. I miei preferiti sono tutti quelli dove c'è lord Wells
Certo non riesco a immaginare un Old Boy senza il vecchio Bloch


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Evidentemente abbiamo un'idea diversa di qualità. C'è chi crede che scopiazzare qua e là sia culturalmente elevato e chi invece cerca qualcosa di diverso.
> 
> Per dire, tra il Dylan Dog attuale ed i Peanuts di Schulz c'è la stessa distanza che c'è tra un ammasso di sterco e un dolce sopraffino.



sinceramente non so di cosa tu stia parlando ma l'opinione la rispetto. solo non capisco perchè ne hai letti così tanti se ti fa così schifo. ma nessun problema.

ah sarebbe snoopy e charlie brown.. bah.

comunque non ha scopiazzato, ha preso spunto e rivisitato. certo se parli di horror non è che puoi evitare certi must già trattati e ritrattati.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sinceramente non so di cosa tu stia parlando ma l'opinione la rispetto. solo non capisco perchè ne hai letti così tanti se ti fa così schifo. ma nessun problema.





Ho detto che fino al numero 150 era comunque godibile. Ho rilevato la scarsa originalità ed una certa ripetitività. Ma i primi 10-15 anni son stati di buon livello. Poi è calato. La gestione Recchioni poi è così orrenda che è stata ripudiata perfino da Sclavi. Anche i fans di Dylan Dog son molto severi con la gestione Recchioni. Ti dò queste cifre: quando Recchioni prese la direzione del fumetto DyD vendeva circa 165 mila copie, oggi non arriva nemmeno a 65 mila. Un tracollo.

Ed anche in Bonelli non vedono l'ora che scada il contratto di Recchioni nel 2023. Intanto son riusciti ad estrometterlo dal maxi che con 12 numeri annuali in pratica si sovrappone alla serie regolare riproponendo storie che ricalcano il "vecchio" Dylan Dog. Segno che la "svolta recchioniana" non ha pagato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ho detto che fino al numero 150 era comunque godibile. Ho rilevato la scarsa originalità ed una certa ripetitività. Ma i primi 10-15 anni son stati di buon livello. Poi è calato. La gestione Recchioni poi è così orrenda che è stata ripudiata perfino da Sclavi. Anche i fans di Dylan Dog son molto severi con la gestione Recchioni. Ti dò queste cifre: quando Recchioni prese la direzione del fumetto DyD vendeva circa 165 mila copie, oggi non arriva nemmeno a 65 mila. Un tracollo.
> 
> Ed anche in Bonelli non vedono l'ora che scada il contratto di Recchioni nel 2023. Intanto son riusciti ad estrometterlo dal maxi che con 12 numeri annuali in pratica si sovrappone alla serie regolare riproponendo storie che ricalcano il "vecchio" Dylan Dog. Segno che la "svolta recchioniana" non ha pagato.



ah be son d'accordo anche io che dal 100-150 in poi ha perso tanto. e adesso non vale niente o quasi... adesso sembra di seguire un tg, parla solo di caxxate politically correct...


----------



## JoKeR (13 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dylan Dog è durato una decina d'anni, ad essere generosi possiamo arrivare a 15. Dopo, finito il materiale di qualità da scopiazzare, hanno iniziato a copiare opere letterarie e cinematografiche di serie B e C e la qualità ne ha risentito, diventando, salvo qualche storia appena decente qua e là, una roba appena appena sopportabile.
> 
> Ma poi il colpo di grazia gliel'ha dato la gestione politicamente corretta e mondialista del mai abbastanza biasimato Recchioni che ha trasformato un fumetto comunque sopportabile, sebbene non di qualità elevata, in una saga trash involontariamente comica. Fosse stato ancora vivo Bonelli uno come Recchioni dopo le prime storie lo avrebbe scaraventato dalla finestra.



Concordo in pieno, sarei generoso e direi 15...

Dylan non doveva piacere a tutti, anzi... non doveva essere politicamente corretto, anzi.... poi hanno dovuto mettere l'ispettore nero, l'assistente islamica... patetico.


----------



## Julian4674 (13 Novembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Concordo in pieno, sarei generoso e direi 15...
> 
> Dylan non doveva piacere a tutti, anzi... non doveva essere politicamente corretto, anzi.... poi hanno dovuto mettere l'ispettore nero, l'assistente islamica... patetico.



ma hanno tolto anche Jenkins?? non ci posso credere, l'hanno spedito a dirigere il traffico come minacciava sempre il vecchio Block??


----------



## JoKeR (13 Novembre 2020)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> ma hanno tolto anche Jenkins?? non ci posso credere, l'hanno spedito a dirigere il traffico come minacciava sempre il vecchio Block??



era a godersi pateticamente la pensione con bloch..

ora c'è stato un restyling, con bloch sovrintendente..

sfornare prodotti originali e di qualità è difficile, però combinare disastri e pastrocchi di continuo... per sottacere gli ultimi numeri su "mana cerace"... agghiaccianti!!!


----------



## mandraghe (13 Novembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> era a godersi pateticamente la pensione con bloch..
> 
> ora c'è stato un restyling, con bloch sovrintendente..
> 
> sfornare prodotti originali e di qualità è difficile, però combinare disastri e pastrocchi di continuo... per sottacere gli ultimi numeri su "mana cerace"... agghiaccianti!!!



La cosa tragica è che molti siti che trattano di fumetti continuano a lodare la svolta di Recchioni. Assurdo. Se poi i lettori sono invece imbufaliti ecco pronta l'accusa di essere reazionari e fuori dal contesto moderno. 

E il fatto sconfortante è che l'ondata politicamente corretta non ha rovinato solo Dylan Dog ma anche buona parte dei fumetti prodotti dalla Bonelli. Burattini sta rovinando definitivamente Zagor e le miniserie ideologiche prodotte dalla Bonelli sono state un disastro, a partire da quello schifo chiamato Cani Sciolti. 

Ormai la Bonelli si regge su Tex che stanno ripronendo in tutte le salse. Ma almeno, grazie a Mauro Boselli, è l'unico fumetto bonelliano che non ha cambiato gli attributi storici e infatti tiene botta. Lo stesso vale per Diabolik che, salvo qualche sbandamento, continua ad essere piacevole.


----------



## vota DC (13 Novembre 2020)

Io giocavo ai videogiochi Simulmondo, mi ricordo ancora la regina delle tenebre. Era platform con dialoghi che potevano rivelarsi.....letali.

Dei fumetti vecchi ne leggevo alcuni ma non ricordo molto. In uno c'erano mostri a forma di luna che combattevano insettoni giganti.
In un altro invece c'erano scarafaggi che mangiavano la testa alle persone e c'era.....la parodia dei Ghostbusters appunto perché nel film quando li chiamano per Slimer dicono che c'è uno scarafaggio che stacca le teste a morsi!

Dei nuovi li ho visti e i primi avevano Gnaghi al posto di Groucho ed erano noiosissimi, gli ultimi dei nuovi sono leggermente migliori però non so quante idee nuove ci siano comparato ai numeri più vecchi.


----------

